# How loud is your water pump?



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi

I am a little concerned that my water pump may have a fault.

This is my 1st motorhome, CI 656 and I think the pump is a sureflow one.

All the taps and boiler etc all work but the pump doesn't half make a racket when its running.

Are they meant to be silent?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah child, you have a lot to learn, are they hell silent, it's like a jack hammer in ours, (sureflo) and I know it's new coz I fitted it, just make sure it's screwed up tight to whatever it's mounted too, and that's as quiet as it's going to get.

Kev.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They are quite noisey, but what makes the really worse is not being mounted properly, so the whole thing vibrates.I had one that I had double mounted to the locker floor, this made it nearly silent. Is yours mounted on a locker wall by any chance. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## fordnutz (Dec 18, 2008)

Ours is noisy!!!! Sounds like a woodpecker in the wardrobe


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, noisy, and ours is a shurflow as well. As has been said, I think alot depends on where it is mounted. Ours is underneath one of the seats next to the water tank, and is mounted on the framework for the seatbelt cage.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ours is very noisy too but, surprisingly, it isn't that bad from outside.

When we're parked very close to someone on an aire I always expect them to complain next day when I've had to flush the loo in the night.

G


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Water Pump*

Hi Blongs

Water pumps can be very noisy, I fitted a expansion tank acumalator A20, about £22, on mine which helped a lot.

See here:
http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products.php?product=Fiamma-Water-Expansion-Tank-Acumalator-A20-

Do a search on these forums for 'Water pumps' and you should find lots of help.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Try mounting it on some thick rubber pad at least one inch thick or cotton reel rubber mounts. These you should get from motor stores, but i doubt if halfords would know what you are talking about. They are used by kit car builders a lot.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

They are very noisy. When we first changed to a motorhome from a caravan we thought that the pump was faulty.
Gerry


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

my shurflo pump is silent 

cos its knackered. need new pressure switch and going away on thursday


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

To cut down the pump noise you need to completely insulate the pump body from the mounting board which acts like a drum.

It is poinless mounting it on foam or rubber if the bolts go through the pad onto the board.

One way is using a piece of hose pipe with the ends cut at an angle so the open side screws to the board and the pump is mounted on the other side of the hose with bolts, sorry cannot draw a diagram!

Peter


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

When we changed from the caravan to the motorhome the first thing that made us concerned was the noise of the pump!! With the caravan we had a submersible pump in the outside aquaroll so couldnt hear anything inside the van. However, the motorhome pump is quite loud. Its mounted on the water tank under one of the lounge seats so that doesnt help!! 

It is definitely quieter when the tank is full.

Our pump is also a Shurflo.

We have got used to the noise of it now. Luckily it cant be heard outside the van which is surprising. 

Ian


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I've packed the 'void' under my bench seat ( where the Shureflo is fitted ) with bubble wrap- the noise is much reduced

Harry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Most of the noise on mine emanated from the water hose thrashing up and down on either side of the pump. 
All I did was to tape down the hose close to the pump with duct tape (Gawd bless Duct  ) and most of the noise stopped. 
In fact I couldn't hear it in the bathroom at all and thought the pump had stopped working.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Excellent, thanks everybody. I will set about some modifications this week before the Easter trip - or take the stuff with me for keeping busy whilst it rains/snows!

The pump is against an outside wall I think in a little cupboard under the dinette table.

I'll get out all the damping stuff I can see in the garage.

I nearly left the nice warm MH on sat night to go to the shower block for a toilet stop due to embarrassment.

Thanks again

Ben


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

My Shurflo is virtually silent. When I refilled the system after the winter and turned it on I had to strain to hear it. It's mounted under one of the lounge seats but I must admit I have not investigated exactly how it's mounted. I will have a look.

JohnW


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

When the pump is about to switch off after pressuring the system we could hear this irritating tapping noise. Coming from around the kitchen. I had a quick look and could see a pipe that was against the side of the unit. As the pump pressure built, the pipe was vibrating. I fitted some pipe lag over this small area and that also seems to have stopped some noise. 

Ian


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I fitted it, just make sure it's screwed up tight to whatever it's mounted too, and that's as quiet as it's going to get.
> 
> Kev.


True they are noisy because most are mounted on too thin a board. If they are on rubber mounts the worst thing you can do is to over tighten the mounting screws.

peedee


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I must be in a minority. Mine is a submersible pump that hangs inside the tank. Pretty quiet, just a gentle hum.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

noisy pump= I know a tap/ shower is turned on.

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Slightly off-topic here but anyway...

We used to get the pump running at odd times, unrelated to using water. It only happened for a less than a minute at a time but worried us that the pump was packing up.

Then I realised that it was down to the trigger shower head. If the shower tap is turned off and the pressure not released by opening the shower head, then it must feed back to the pump which runs briefly every now and again.

We've not had any problems since.

G


----------

